# 3 Homebrews Go Commercial



## Ross (5/2/10)

Great news....

The 2 winning BABBS beers (brewed by Chris Moss "Mossyrocks" & Dave Clarke "Pocket Beers") brewed in the USA late last year by Dave & myself have been shipped back to Australia & are going on tap at the Platform Bar in Brisbane. Not only these 2 beers, but also the winning QABC Beer brewed by Andrew Clark "AndrewQld" at the Eagle heights Brewery.

The 3 beers are:
Amarillo APA - Chris
Belgian Pale Ale - Dave
Aussie Sparkling Ale - Andrew.

The beers will be released at a special party on Friday 5th March, so keep the date free in your diary & see you all there for what should be a fantastic night  

Huge congratulations to all 3 brewers, it doesn't get much better than this :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Katherine (5/2/10)

Well done AndrewQLD....... whaoooooo!


----------



## Pete2501 (5/2/10)

Wow that's awesome news. Way to go everyone and congratulations. :beer:


----------



## Batz (5/2/10)

Ross said:


> Great news....
> 
> The 2 winning BABBS beers (brewed by Chris Moss "Mossyrocks" & Dave Clarke "Pocket Beers") brewed in the USA late last year by Dave & myself have been shipped back to Australia & are going on tap at the Platform Bar in Brisbane. Not only these 2 beers, but also the winning QABC Beer brewed by Andrew Clark "AndrewQld" at the Eagle heights Brewery.
> 
> ...




Congratulation's guys.
Now don't get to pissed because the KinKinFest is the next night  

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/2/10)

Yay :super: , really looking forward to the night.
We've named the Aussie Sparkling Ale "Settlers Ale" in honor of the first Colonists to Australia who produced one of the first truly Australian beers.
I'm keen to try the American brews as well so it should be a great night.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mearesy (5/2/10)

Awesome!! Will try and make it. Sounds like a top night. Well done fellas!


----------



## Snow (5/2/10)

Exciting news! Just found out I'm free that night, so I'll be there with bells on!!

Congratulations guys - well deserved 

- Snow


----------



## chappo1970 (5/2/10)

I'm there for sure! Certainly not to be missed by any Brissy or BABBs brewer? 

All good Batz apparently Mossy said he would drive to Kin Kin the next day h34r: .


----------



## Batz (5/2/10)

Chappo said:


> All good Batz apparently Mossy said he would drive to Kin Kin the next day h34r: .




You don't need to be here until 3.00-4.00pm and it under a 2 hour drive.
Easy as !

Batz

PS Bring me a couple of samples


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/2/10)

well done guys ,,, thats awsome ,,, 

wish I could come down for both events ,, would be a big weekend ..

cheers 
Bin Bunyip


----------



## WSC (5/2/10)

Awesome.......hope they kick off some of the boring beers.

See if you can get a contract and supply them regularly..........not as silly as it seems.....


----------



## mxd (5/2/10)

grats guys


----------



## manticle (5/2/10)

Champion effort.


----------



## yardy (5/2/10)

Ross said:


> The 3 beers are:
> Amarillo APA - Chris
> Belgian Pale Ale - Dave
> Aussie Sparkling Ale - Andrew.
> ...




well done fellas B) :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers: 

cheers

Dave


----------



## QldKev (5/2/10)

As the rest have said, excellent work, and it's great to see Queensland brewers up there making it happen.

QldKev


----------



## winkle (5/2/10)

Great! Is there a password to get in?


----------



## Scruffy (5/2/10)

QldKev said:


> As the rest have said, excellent work, and it's great to see Queensland brewers up there making it happen...
> 
> QldKev




...in Queensland.


Sorry, ...& see you there!!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## j1gsaw (5/2/10)

The belgian pale is great, tried that one. veeeery nice. Well done you blokes.


----------



## raven19 (5/2/10)

Well done to all three brewers on this feat. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doc (5/2/10)

Congrats guys.
It'll be a top night for sure.
It will be like presenting your first born to the family 

Doc


----------



## winkle (5/2/10)

After trying the BABBs guys beers and knowing Andrew's beer we are in for a treat.

PS: can I get a couple of PETs for the Batz thingy in advance? Will provide "bottles"????


----------



## geoff_tewierik (5/2/10)

So March looks like being a big month for drinking, what with this and Chappo's shindig, plus a BABB's meeting squeezed in there as well.


----------



## winkle (16/2/10)

Is this locked in for the 5th?
Just got an email saying the Cam from Mountain Goat will be there on the 5th with a keg of Fancypants, Hightail etc.


----------



## Ross (16/2/10)

Perry,

Both events on the same night - Should be huge!!!

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (16/2/10)

Ross said:


> Perry,
> 
> Both events on the same night - Should be huge!!!
> 
> Cheers Ross



 

Bloody hell  , do we book in with Matt or via BABBs?


----------



## Ross (16/2/10)

winkle said:


> Bloody hell  , do we book in with Matt or via BABBs?




with Matt.


----------



## Snow (16/2/10)

Ross said:


> Perry,
> 
> Both events on the same night - Should be huge!!!
> 
> Cheers Ross


I'm excited!! :icon_chickcheers: 

- Snow.


----------



## mossyrocks (16/2/10)

Ross said:


> with Matt.


Does that mean the brewers who beers we are sampling alos have to book in?


----------



## Ross (16/2/10)

Chris,

Not sure how they are planning it all Chris - Finer details are apparently being sorted tomorrow between Ian & Matt.
Will let you know as soon as I hear anything.

cheers Ross


----------



## syd_03 (16/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Does that mean the brewers who beers we are sampling alos have to book in?



How come you didn't brew your beer Chris? Couldn't make it over?

Hope my xmas lottery makes it to yours in the next few days.


----------



## mossyrocks (16/2/10)

syd_03 said:


> How come you didn't brew your beer Chris? Couldn't make it over?
> 
> Hope my xmas lottery makes it to yours in the next few days.



Couldn't afford to go to the US with the guys so they brewed for me. 

Looking forward to the night to try AndrewQld's, PocketBeer's and mine all on tap.

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (18/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Does that mean the brewers who beers we are sampling alos have to book in?



At this stage what we know is that you have to book via Grand Central for the Mountain Goat thing, the details of the homebrew event, as Ross said, are unknown. 
I've got names to give to them, and I'll update members as soon as I know what's going on, assuming Ross doesn't get there first...


----------



## beersom (18/2/10)

bconnery said:


> At this stage what we know is that you have to book via Grand Central for the Mountain Goat thing, the details of the homebrew event, as Ross said, are unknown.
> I've got names to give to them, and I'll update members as soon as I know what's going on, assuming Ross doesn't get there first...


 NOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....... No need to book in, unless you want to attend the Goat thang (in fact trying to book in for the home/commercials will most likely cause congestion and confusion for the Grand Central). The home/commercials will be on tap from that day and the 2 events will coincide. If you want to try AndrewQLD and the Babbs US beers all you have to do is turn up and buy the beer of your choice. If you want to be part of the goat tasting then you have to book.


----------



## winkle (1/3/10)

So who else is doubling up with the Goat tasting?


----------



## browndog (1/3/10)

winkle said:


> So who else is doubling up with the Goat tasting?



I know of me, Liam, Ben and Ross for starters.


----------



## bconnery (1/3/10)

browndog said:


> I know of me, Liam, Ben and Ross for starters.



Make that Ben x 2...


----------



## bconnery (1/3/10)

Just as an FYI. The 'homebrew' kegs won't be on until 7:30. 
The bar will still be open to people, and there'll be some other good beers on tap, but the kegs wont be speared until around that time.

I'll be sending out an email to Babbs members with these details so we all know what's happening. 

Looking forward to this!


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/3/10)

Also
Andrew & Lisa
Gregs & Deb


----------



## winkle (1/3/10)

Be good to see you again Andrew.
I'm offically drinking GravityGuru's share of the kegs as well :icon_drunk: .


----------



## Snow (3/3/10)

Hey, is anyone going along to this early to watch the Reds v Chiefs game on the big screen? It kicks off at 4.35pm, so I am planning on getting there at that time, then going to the Back Yard Beer Club Mountain Goat tasting session at 6.30, followed by the BABBs do at 7.30. Gunna be a BIG night ! :icon_drunk: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/3/10)

I'd just like to thank everyone who took the time to say hello at the Platform Bar on Friday night, I had a fantastic time and drank quite a bit of really great beer(probably too much), it was great to have a chat with Mossy and David to share the experiences we had of producing our beers and particularly the results when tasting time came. 
Thanks to Matt at the Grand Central for hosting this do, I know it's a big ask for a commercial pub to do this sort of thing and I can tell you it is really appreciated.
And of course Thanks to Ed at Eagle Heights Brewery and BABBS and the QABC.

Haven't got a picture from the night but here are a couple of shots from the next morning when I grabbed a couple of takeaways for the KinKinfest brewers who couldn't attend (sadly the KinKinfest was canceled).

As you can see from the beer list we were spoilt for choices.






Andrew


----------



## winkle (8/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'd just like to thank everyone who took the time to say hello at the Platform Bar on Friday night, I had a fantastic time and drank quite a bit of really great beer(probably too much), it was great to have a chat with Mossy and David to share the experiences we had of producing our beers and particularly the results when tasting time came.
> Thanks to Matt at the Grand Central for hosting this do, I know it's a big ask for a commercial pub to do this sort of thing and I can tell you it is really appreciated.
> And of course Thanks to Ed at Eagle Heights Brewery and BABBS and the QABC.
> 
> ...



Didn't we empty those kegs? It wasn't from a lack of trying.

Good to see you again Andrew :icon_cheers:


----------

